# Jumeirah Islands club



## bowsher260 (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone got any info on the clubhouse at jumeirah islands, whats it like? Good atmosphere or just another expat club where everyone is enjoying themselves with miserable faces?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I guess the demeanour of the people depends on the company ;-) 

It isn't bad there, just don't hope there will taxis outside. Make sure you have one booked


----------



## bowsher260 (Dec 28, 2011)

Ah yea, taxis are a bit of a problem down that end of town! Thanks.


----------

